# Just killed a damn snake



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I was locking my dogs up in the back yard - 1 gets crated, and the other gets blocked into a corner by his "doghouse" (the doghouse is actually one of those 3.5" tall yard rubermaid yard boxes). Anyway, he started barking all of a sudden - I put the light on and saw a snake inside. 

I closed the doors to the doghouse and got my shoes, my Scorpion light and the shovel. Thankfully, he couldn't escape from the inside as he made several lunges as I wacked him with the shovel. It took forever to chop him in 1/2 because of the plastic bottom, though. But, I got him.

Damn thing was 3 feet long - had similar diamond markings to a rattlesnake, but was a tiny bit darker than a rattler. I have no idea what kind of snake it was, as I know nothing about snakes.

Good way to wake up before going to bed, though. I scooped him into a bag and threw him away, and rinsed out the blood from the doghouse.

All the while, my 8 month pregnant wife is going crazy inside. Geeze...

Too bad I am in a neighborhood - had I been in the country, I would have let loose with some lead  - Much faster 

Fun evening.... :smt076 

I had to hold that little light in my mouth in order to have both hands free.

I need someone to make me a tactical shovel mount for my light :mrgreen:


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Welcome to my world... I've already killed 2 Copperheads in the last week. At this point, before I let my dog out to do his business, I go out first and make sure there's nothing around that's going to bite him.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, my wife now refuses to go pick up dog poo or even go into the backyard now - forever. I'll also have to lock the dogs up everynight. 

I think I leveraged a deal with her to change most of the diapers for my upcoming son, though.... :anim_lol:


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I was hoping that you used a P99 on it and had a pic. I'm rather disappointed.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Revolver said:


> I was hoping that you used a P99 on it and had a pic. I'm rather disappointed.


:smt043 :smt043

Sorry to disappoint U - I didn't think going to jail was gonna be a good idea :mrgreen:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Wooo Wee. If it 'looked' like a rattlesnake and obvisouly didn't have rattles it was probablly a corn snake. They're friendly little critters, good for rodent control. We used to have one hang around the barns all the time. We never had a mouse problem when he was around. Don't get me wrong, I'm not a big fan of snakes, but all critters generally have purpose. Too bad the little guy decided to sleep in your doghouse.....


----------



## DFAULK (Mar 27, 2007)

Friendly snakes in the wrong place/time will still make you crap your pants! A couple of weeks ago, I stepped out of my front door to let my dog in while home on my lunch break and there was a 3 foot long rat snake on my front porch not two feet from my door. It scared the hell out of me! I didn't kill it, but had I not been a snake person (I used to catch and play with all kinds as a kid) I damn sure would have out of shock alone.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

The pellet guns I have from when I was a kid come in handy for that sort of work. 10 grains of lead at 750 fps is a good rodent prescription ;-)


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I don't like snakes and I don't like spiders. I haven't had to deal with a snake yet in my whopping 9 years of home ownership, but I'm sure there will come a day.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Our last house butted against undeveloped property. We saw a pretty steady stream of snakes.

Our old beagle got bit three times in her life from smallish rattlers. She'd just bark at them, but once we came out to see what was going on, she got protective and started lunging at them. She was generally quicker than I was (but not as quick as the snakes), so she'd get bit in the face before I could dispatch the snake.

As for police, unless your next to the station, a single shot from a .22 rifle (using snake-shot) isn't going to bring them to your house. Your neighbors will just think your TV's on too loud.

WM


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Unless Im physically in danger, I wont kill a snake. Ill catch'em and let'em go in the woods. They're very beneficial when it comes to rodent control. Same goes for spiders and their appetite for bugs.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I don't need the vet bil for my dogs, so I had no choice...


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I have a little friend that keeps poisonous snakes and rodents controled here at my place. Ralph takes care of them quickly and quietly. By the way Ralph is a 6'6" black snake that was living here when I moved in we rarely see each other. My nieghbors have had trouble with rattler and copperheads but I don't thanks to Ralph.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Only time I ever had a run in with a snake was a few weeks ago in the garden. I was digging and I grabbed what I thought was a root and it turned out to be a little garden snake. Poor little thing was terrified rigid! I put him down on the ground and he didn't move. Once I was done putting my plant in place I picked him back up and put him back in the garden and he moved along.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> I have a little friend that keeps poisonous snakes and rodents controled here at my place. Ralph takes care of them quickly and quietly. By the way Ralph is a 6'6" black snake that was living here when I moved in we rarely see each other. My nieghbors have had trouble with rattler and copperheads but I don't thanks to Ralph.


Maybe it's not Ralph and the snakes are smart enough to know they don't want to added to the target list of your shooting range. :mrgreen:


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> Only time I ever had a run in with a snake was a few weeks ago in the garden. I was digging and I grabbed what I thought was a root and it turned out to be a little garden snake. Poor little thing was terrified rigid! I put him down on the ground and he didn't move. Once I was done putting my plant in place I picked him back up and put him back in the garden and he moved along.


Just like a girl to scare a snake rigid ...

WM


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Now that's funny. :smt082


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

It could have been a baby rattler, or one that had shed it's rattles recently OR it could have been a bull-snake. It's not fun to find out.


----------



## wayno (Nov 15, 2007)

Usually if you keep yard mowed and property free of wood
piles or rubbish you wont have much of a snake problem.
If dog food gets left out by kennels then that draws mice
etc. and that draws snakes. 
The damn things startle me then they die ususally but if
I just happen to see a non poisonous one I let it be, unless
war department knows about it then its dead or Im in the DOG house.:mrgreen:


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

My son took out two copperheads at our range with the Judge. It's a great snake gun and they should make a commercial using it on snakes. With the fears people have with snakes A good commercial would get Rosie buying one.


----------



## hopper810 (Jan 30, 2007)

here where we live we back up to a big section of over grown woods. this past year was the best yet.only killed 2 copperheads usually anyware from 5 to 6 a summer.my wife has dachshounds and at least one gets bit every year. if one gets bit just disolve a benadril table in water and give it to the dog with a eye dropper. haven't lost one yet. i live in a church camp so any snake we find gets " relocated" snakes give me the woolies every time i see one.:numbchuck:


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Did ya eat it?


----------

